# ATKEX_cmd.exe stopped working windows 10 1809 (solved for now)



## P4-630 (Jan 18, 2019)

As the title says.

Recently installed windows 10 1809 on my desktop.

Now everytime I startup windows I'm seeing this error in the reliability monitor.
Searching on google people say: "Install the latest Realtek Audio driver from your motherboard manufacturer".

The thing is , the latest Realtek audio driver for my motherboard on the Asus site is from 2016 and windows already installed a later version.

There was also a person who said that he just removed that file and the realtek audio was still working and no more errors.

I tried to find it in autoruns and wanted to disable it there but I couldn't find it.
I moved the file to the desktop for now and I will see how it goes with a next startup.

Are there any other solutions?

Thanks.


----------



## er557 (Jan 18, 2019)

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?47776-Problem-with-realtek-hd-manager-load


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 18, 2019)

er557 said:


> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?47776-Problem-with-realtek-hd-manager-load



Hmmm... Not sure what that has to do with my issue..
I'm on a fresh installation of windows 10 1809 x64.

Also on latest BIOS.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2019)

Funny.. I never knew what the reliability monitor was... lol.

So.....how did moving the file go?
Did you try reinstalling the latest driver from mobo site?


----------



## er557 (Jan 18, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm... Not sure what that has to do with my issue..
> I'm on a fresh installation of windows 10 1809 x64.
> 
> Also on latest BIOS.



It has everything to do with it as it is the same process crashing, try to apply one of the workarounds in that thread.  What did you install on the system other than the OS itself? drivers/ motherboard software


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 18, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Funny.. I never knew what the reliability monitor was... lol.
> 
> So.....how did moving the file go?
> Did you try reinstalling the latest from mobo site?



As I mentioned before, the latest driver for my Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard is from 2016....
Windows 10 already installed the latest or later driver automatically.



EarthDog said:


> So.....how did moving the file go?


Didn't restart it yet since I'm using it for now.
It might reslove the error but just looking for other solutions as well.



er557 said:


> What did you install on the system other than the OS itself? drivers/ motherboard software


Just steam, antivirus and few other apps.

Drivers were installed automatically.


----------



## er557 (Jan 18, 2019)

which might be an issue as windows is notorious for overwriting and messing with existing drivers

Edit: try to uninstall windows's driver and install the motherboard maker supplied driver and app. This might work out better. Of course do configure the OS to not install drivers automatically.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2019)

I get how old it is....As I said, did you still try reinstalling it?

Moving the file didnt work???


Am I talking to a wall?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 18, 2019)

er557 said:


> which might be an issue as windows is notorious for overwriting and messing with existing drivers
> 
> Edit: try to uninstall windows's driver and install the motherboard maker supplied driver and app. This might work out better. Of course do configure the OS to not install drivers automatically.



From the forumlink you gave me:
"Install the Probe II sense driver or DIP5 from your SCD. That should fix it. Needs a service to link the audio package and thats why you are seeing the error. "
"Install the latest AI SUite III with DIP5 as well. "
"solved. Thank you. "

What can I do with that?
I don't have that particular motherboard.



EarthDog said:


> Moving the file didnt work???


Ok just did a reboot, no more errors and Realtek Audio is still working.

I guess I leave it as it is for now.

Thanks guys.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Didn't restart it yet since I'm using it for now.
> It might reslove the error but just looking for other solutions as well.


Let us know how that goes... 

And if a reinstall of the old driver worked.


----------



## er557 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just a heads up, as you deleted the file and it no longer crashes, for the future , there is always some setting or service triggering third party apps. If it couldn't be found in autoruns, there are other ways, although deleting the file works just as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 18, 2019)

er557 said:


> Just a heads up, as you deleted the file and it no longer crashes, for the future , there is always some setting or service triggering third party apps. If it couldn't be found in autoruns, there are other ways, although deleting the file works just as well.



Never had such error issues on windows 8.1..
I guess: Welcome to windows 10...


----------

